# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Novedades close up

## chuchenager

Buenas tardes compañeros,

Para activar un poco el foro me gustaría pedir información sobre magia close up que hayas visto ultimamente que os haya impresionado, juegos nuevos o juegos juegos que personalmente os apasionen.

Necessito renovar mi set indispensable de close up o street magic y quiero ver cosas nuevas (cortomagia no por favor) jejeje

Chuche

----------


## mayico

Que te parece si comentas tu repertorio? Así se te aconsejará cosas que no sepas hacer y es mas útil un feedback que un pedir y recibir...

----------


## sujetom

Vaya por Dios... y yo que iba a comentarte las novedades que sé en el mundo de las cartas...

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Estos días estoy trabajando en un nuevo juego que me compré, a ver si esta tarde tengo tiempo para grabarlo en vídeo y lo cuelgo por aquí.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Listo, me he animado y he conseguido grabar el vídeo, con algo de prisa pero creo que servirá para que se capte la idea, se llama Senses y es una creación de Christopher Wiehl.

Falta practicar, practicar, pulir-lo y seguir practicando, pero creo que se captara la esencia de por donde van los tiros del juego.

Soy consciente de que la ejecución del juego es bastante horrible, pero ir con prisas es lo que tiene, así que mas bien habría que ejecutarme a mi.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOTl...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Mago Lawrence

(Ignoro porque se ha mandado dos veces el mensaje) Auto destrucción en... 

3...
2...
1...

----------

